# New Administrator Required



## Gizmo (31/3/14)

We urgently require a new administrator into the ranks. With @Matthee sudden step down we need this rather urgently.

I get soo caught up with Vape King here that to find time to monitor the forum all day is very time consuming not mention this forum is growing by day so the workload gets higher. Never the less.

We require the following to be considered an administrator:


Posts must be over 1000 to indicate you active ( the higher the better )
Excellent PR skills.
A face of ECIGSSA and what we stand for
Remember this job requires you to monitor the forum for at least 3-4 hours a day to be effective.
Need to have some sort of experience in managing Content Management Systems (CMS's)
What is required of you:


Keep forum clean from excessive swearing and bad behavior ( I know we are all over 18 but we need to keep it clean )
Keep Retailers away from posting in other sections of the forum
Monitor for spamming and delete if not a registered retail member.
Ensure all members adhere to the posting rules listed here


----------



## Gizmo (31/3/14)

Please PM me if you feel you up for the challenge. I will decide on a new Administrator with the help of @Matthee on the 3rd of April


----------



## Silver (31/3/14)

Well worded @Gizmo 

Unfortunately my time is so limited so i cannot dedicate myself to this. 

But just wanted to ask, the way its coming across, you are basically asking for a single person to dedicate lots of time and fill the shoes of @Matthee which is daunting for anyone to even attempt. 

Isnt the whole point of a forum like this to have multiple administrators/moderators working as a team?

Methinks it will need about 3 at least?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

Silver said:


> Methinks it will need about 3 at least?



I agree with Hi Ho... a couple of well balanced and articulate members like @Silver makes sense.

PM Sent.


----------



## Die Kriek (31/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> PM Sent.


 
If you keep this up they'll have to recode the entire site to make space for all your banners.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gizmo (1/4/14)

Please all welcome the new Administrator @Rob Fisher to the team. His help and stepping up the challenge is greatly appreciated!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dr Evil (1/4/14)

Mubarak (congratulations) @Rob Fisher

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Congratulations @Rob Fisher , thanks for stepping in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Watch this space for some even more exciting news! There is an A-Team being built!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD (1/4/14)

Awesome @Rob Fisher ! You rock big time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Congrats @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Watch this space for some even more exciting news! There is an A-Team being built!



Then you should most definitely carry this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (1/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Watch this space for some even more exciting news! There is an A-Team being built!


If you guys need someone that edit messages on the shoutbox, I will step up.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

Congrats @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (1/4/14)

Congrats @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

TylerD said:


> If you guys need someone that edit messages on the shoutbox, I will step up.





I'm keeping an eye on you you hooligan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## crack2483 (1/4/14)

Congrats @Rob Fisher. Sjoe judge jury and executioner all in one now.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (1/4/14)

Congrats Rob

We can now call you Skipper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

Yes, congrats Skipper Fisher. All the best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

The ecigssa Team consists of four dedicated individuals that are prepared to give of their time, expertise and emotions to make the forums a really pleasant place for vapers to spend time and learn and share their passion of vaping!



The team consists of none other than our much loved @Matthee (The guru who is responsible for my indoctrination) who doesn't really need an introduction because he has been driving things from the very beginning, the juice review and hardware specialist and all round good guy @Silver and myself the new boy on the block @Rob Fisher doing the admin duties and moderating... and then of course our technical wizard @Gizmo doing all the software and backroom hard for the rest of us to understand stuff!

I know I can count on every member of ecigssa to support the Team!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vaalboy (1/4/14)

Good luck guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

Yes, my rubber arm got twisted, but we are more now and looking forward to working as a team to the benefit of this forum. Not forgetting our moderating team of @Riaz and @denizenx who have been working hard in the background without complaint.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## crack2483 (1/4/14)

Great team of dedicated peeps. Best wishes to all.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (1/4/14)

All being sad....good team, and good luck to all of you

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (1/4/14)

Congrats* Rob Fisher*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

Very nice team setup... I can just amagen what is going to come out of this all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (1/4/14)

This is fantastic news, congrats @Rob Fisher  With a team like this driving these forums it can only go from strength to strength.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (1/4/14)

Okay final up date, after a long discussion with Rob. We have come to the conclusion that 4 vapers that truly care about ECIGSSA and its future are @Matthee, @Silver, @Rob Fisher, and myself.

These will be the forum admins. As the forum is growing it makes the most perfect sense as one may not be available and vice versa. Less stress of all of us admins. So with that a would like to welcome all the new Administrators.. I will also be adjusting moderator roles on the other announcements page.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

Awesome guys  Thanks to the new admins (And the old one  ) For stepping up to the role it is much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg (1/4/14)

Congratulations! Rob! Couldn't think of a better candidate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

Oh goodness me. @Rob Fisher has new found powers!

Lol, better watch out those who don't listen to his warnings and kangaroo court activities

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tristan (2/4/14)

Congrats to the Admin team, may your dedication be tireless, your goals achieved and your achievements recognised by all members on this forum. Everything of the best, as you lead an already awesome forum and it to the next level. Cheers, to you 4 Musketeers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (2/4/14)

This awesome team with excellent leadership can only spell SUCCESS! this is more than often an ungrateful job, but I'm 100% sure every member appreciate your willingness, and mostly unseen hard work to keep this great forum on a roll.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (2/4/14)

Awesome team !

Congrats @Rob Fisher and @devdev .

I gues this means I better start calling you uncle Rob now


----------



## BhavZ (2/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Awesome team !
> 
> Congrats @Rob Fisher and @devdev .
> 
> I gues this means I better start calling you uncle Rob now


No no, get it right, its *OOM *Rob

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (2/4/14)

No, no

It is Skipper Rob, or Captain


----------



## Die Kriek (2/4/14)

You've all got it wrong, he's a man of stature remember. The Honourable Judge Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (2/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> You've all got it wrong, he's a man of stature remember. The Honourable Judge Rob Fisher


That is a bit too long to keep typing out, think I will just use Kaptein

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (2/4/14)

Kaptein conjures images of this:
 
And that is wrong on every level.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (2/4/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> Kaptein conjures images of this:
> 
> And that is wrong on every level.



And he doesn't even know how to use a mod!
You're doing it wrong!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BhavZ (2/4/14)

TylerD said:


> And he doesn't even know how to use a mod!
> You're doing it wrong!
> View attachment 2906


Eye socket vaping.. Interesting concept LOL!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (2/4/14)

OMV = Oom Rob Vis

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rex_Bael (2/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (2/4/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> View attachment 2910


Eye eye captain!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (2/4/14)

congrats @Rob Fisher 

well deserved!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

Hehehe... a lot of the fishing guys call me Oom Rob!  But any of the above works!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (2/4/14)

Great team, and no doubt you guys have our support - A lot of us also want to see this board grow in stature and content.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

